# C.E.M. DT-8850 SPL Meter?



## Guest (Mar 29, 2007)

I have access to a CEM DT-8850 SPL Meter. Looks almost identical to the Galaxy meters. Anyone familiar with it and if so, are there cal files available?


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2007)

Hmmm... not encouraging. Anyone... Bueller? Bueller?

Let me say that I've done some trial runs with REW and BFD and gotten reasonable results. BUT, my response rolls off dramatically below 30Hz and although I think it's mostly due to a small sub trying to fill a very large room (6500 sq. ft.), I'm still wondering how much error is due to the meter. Any thoughts?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi Jeff... it's really a toss of the coin as to how accurate this meter would be. The only ones we have tested have been the Radio Shack meters and the Galaxy CM-140 and CM-150. Your only hope would be to find someone with an accurate mic and run some comparison test. There are a few calibration labs around the U.S. that will calibrate it for you, but expect to pay $150 or more.


----------

